# Latest fad for bored white guys: become an incel!



## BahgDaddy (Apr 27, 2018)

It's an ideal based literally entirely on misogyny: "incel" is short for "involuntarily celibate," meaning that through no fault of their own, they're celibate and without sexual companionship. Previously this would have seemed far fetched, but I've talked to people who basically did nothing but rant about how lonely they were and how badly they wanted a girlfriend, to a nauseating extent. It's quite easy to see how this results - entitlement complexes are a major issue these days, and so is growing backlash against feminism. 

www.vox.com: Incel, the misogynist ideology that inspired the deadly Toronto attack, explained



> Some self-identified incels, as they call themselves, have developed an elaborate sociopolitical explanation for their sexual failures, one that centers on the idea that women are shallow, vicious, and only attracted to hyper-muscular men. They see this as a profound injustice against men like them, who suffer an inherent genetic disadvantage through no fault of their own. A small radical fringe believes that violence, especially against women, is an appropriate response — that an “Incel Rebellion” or “Beta [Male] Uprising” will eventually overturn the sexual status quo.


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 27, 2018)

A fad?
Y-yeah I've never had sex or an SO because of a fad haha....

EDIT: In all seriousness though, these people depress me. They let their loneliness turn into a hatred of women rather than getting help for their loneliness or at least managing it in slightly better ways. "Incel culture" is basically an evolution and neverending circlejerk of negativity rather than any serious effort to improve one's own well being. These sad people feed their sadness with more sadness and anger and never improve.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 27, 2018)

Yup,Losers...

If it's that hard for ya go to the back of any phone book and call an escort.
Get your wookie wet,and move on with life


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 27, 2018)

Lmao these people really exist too.  Maybe stop treating women like vending machines that you just feed compliments until sex pops out.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 27, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Yup,Losers...
> 
> If it's that hard for ya go to the back of any phone book and call an escort.
> Get your wookie wet,and move on with life



I know right? And hell, there's always Nevada, here in the States...


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 27, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> If it's that hard for ya go to the back of any phone book and call an escort.


I imagine a lot of these people have social anxiety that makes them uncomfortable with the idea of meeting people they don't know. They might want people they feel comfortable with to approach them rather than trying to find sex with strangers themselves.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 27, 2018)

For any other confusion about my position on this, refer to profile status


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 27, 2018)

Part of me wonders if this is the inevitable consequence of how we as a society treat sex, like it’s a huge achievement.  Two (or more ) adults hooking up for a bit of bedroom fun time isn’t really the pinnacle of social interaction. 

Unless you’re building a blanket fort or something of course.  That rocks!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 27, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Part of me wonders if this is the inevitable consequence of how we as a society treat sex, like it’s a huge achievement.  Two (or more ) adults hooking up for a bit of bedroom fun time isn’t really the pinnacle of social interaction.
> 
> Unless you’re building a blanket fort or something of course.  That rocks!



Or, paradoxically, as something inconsequential - something to be sought after, gained, traded, etc. like junk food, or something. Despite my yiffy, flirty aura, I've actually got a rather conservative view on sex - it's really best, imo, when part of a relationship. Pursuing it for its sake, I think, leads to pitfalls - much like pursuing happiness for only its sake, ironically, leads to less happiness, often.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 27, 2018)

"Beta Male Uprising"

Of all the cool names you can use for your deranged organization, it has to be a derogatory term.
I guess they failed to see the logic :V


----------



## Decem (Apr 27, 2018)

>Latest fad
I wouldn't call it a fad.

>bored white guys
It is not exclusive to Caucasians.

I am not defending the behavior.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 27, 2018)

Reading this. . . It's a tad depressing.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 27, 2018)

what does race and sex have to do with anything there's also female incels


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 27, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> what does race and sex have to do with anything there's also female incels


None that I’ve seen acting violently towards people who happen to be sexually active


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 27, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> None that I’ve seen acting violently towards people who happen to be sexually active



yeah but i mean lets not lose our heads its Vox they're not a reliable source of information incels tend to have underlying mental problems like depression, schizophrenia, borderline personality disorder and so on 

its not this all white beta male thing incel was actually coined by Women unable to get a date first


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 27, 2018)

I mean if I’m being quite honest I don’t particularly care for the majority of people who can’t get laid and blame others for their shortcomings.  Like no wonder no one wants to sleep with some of those gross fucks


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 27, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I mean if I’m being quite honest I don’t particularly care for the majority of people who can’t get laid and blame others for their shortcomings.  Like no wonder no one wants to sleep with some of those gross fucks



yeah incels are gross and entitled but i meant its not this new terrorist threat Elliot Rodgers was not really an incel his friends said a lot of women were attracted to him but he turned them down and only wanted an 11/10 there's definitely something else going on with these people other than sexual frustration


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 27, 2018)

severe antisocial disorder comes to mind psychopathic tenancies


----------



## lupi900 (Apr 27, 2018)

There the same losers that had meltdown's over there hate subs on Reddit being banned. For saying women only deserve rape or something.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 27, 2018)

lupi900 said:


> There the same losers that had meltdown's over there hate subs on Reddit being banned. For saying women only deserve rape or something.



correct but in doing so also denied us of plenty of lulz


----------



## lupi900 (Apr 27, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> correct but in doing so also denied us of plenty of lulz



Them defending themselves on subredditdrama or drama, was enough since some just started crying in other subs. Wouldn't surprise me allot of them were the shitter users in the gaming or fandom/cringe subs.


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 27, 2018)

I feel like the whole incel thing, someone started
as a joke then someone else came along and thought they were actually being serious.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 27, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> I feel like the whole incel thing, someone started
> as a joke then someone else came along and thought they were actually being serious.



as far as i'm aware incels was slang women used to describe their sex life or rather lack there of then the beta males just took the term


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 27, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> I feel like the whole incel thing, someone started
> as a joke then someone else came along and thought they were actually being serious.



I feel with several of these newer, online based movements, the distinction between joking and serious needs to be handled carefully.  Other groups have intentionally blurred that line as a calculated tactic to deflect criticism and broaden the reach of their material.  Personally, I'm wary of "irony" when used in this way.


----------



## Decem (Apr 27, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> as far as i'm aware incels was slang women used to describe their sex life or rather lack there of then the beta males just took the term


I have never heard the term "incel" used to describe beta males.  In my years they've always taken to "beta".  Nothing more.  The phrase "beta uprising" is fairly common.  Only recently, as in a few days ago, have I read them being called "incel".  I will say I haven't been in the area that these types of people go on in some time, but I highly doubt they have used anything other than "beta".  The term "incel" just sounds stupid, and isn't something they would take to.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 27, 2018)

I thought the latest fad for bored white guys is to make rant threads on FAF


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 27, 2018)

Decem said:


> I have never heard the term "incel" used to describe beta males.  In my years they've always taken to "beta".  Nothing more.  The phrase "beta uprising" is fairly common.  Only recently, as in a few days ago, have I read them being called "incel".  I will say I haven't been in the area that these types of people go on in some time, but I highly doubt they have used anything other than "beta".  The term "incel" just sounds stupid, and isn't something they would take to.



the incel subreddit was around for years it was a good source of vitamin lulz


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 27, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> I thought the latest fad for bored white guys is to make rant threads on FAF



careful there kiddo don't cut yourself on all that edge


----------



## Cawdabra (Apr 27, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Yup,Losers...
> 
> If it's that hard for ya go to the back of any phone book and call an escort.
> Get your wookie wet,and move on with life


They aren't looking for an escort. They want a relationship.

Anyway, I feel for these guys. I'm kind of in the same circumstances as them, only I don't allow it to turn me into a toxic person (mostly at least). These people are _deeply_ troubled and I think they should be free to have an outlet for their frustrations. Yeah it's entertaining, but I'd rather people just left them alone and watched them from the sidelines instead of actively bullying them.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 27, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> careful there kiddo don't cut yourself on all that edge


I'm not even trying to be edgy - it's just that 1/3 of the threads on FAF are dedicated to bitching about something trivial


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 27, 2018)

I've been following the case and it's upsetting because my friend lost his mom in that attack. And it was so damned senseless. That piece of human garbage couldn't get laid (Because once again I stress - human garbage) so he went out and murdered 10 people and seriously injured 15 more. I can only hope that the *overly* lenient justice system in this country makes an example of this "incel" and he spends the rest of his natural life *In a cell*


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 27, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> what does race and sex have to do with anything there's also female incels


Remember, if you're white and have a dick, you are directly responsible for all past, current, and future transgressions upon society regardless of your social status.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 27, 2018)

Cawdabra said:


> They aren't looking for an escort. They want a relationship.
> 
> Anyway, I feel for these guys. I'm kind of in the same circumstances as them, only I don't allow it to turn me into a toxic person (mostly at least). These people are _deeply_ troubled and I think they should be free to have an outlet for their frustrations. Yeah it's entertaining, but I'd rather people just left them alone and watched them from the sidelines instead of actively bullying them.


They say they're looking for a relationship, but they really want an escort who will kowtow to their needs exclusively. Incels already have an outlet for their frustrations; it's called the internet. People leave them alone, it's just that they choose complain constantly where they shouldn't and they often bully women who have right to be left alone.

A poignant reminder:








Pipistrele said:


> I'm not even trying to be edgy - it's just that 1/3 of the threads on FAF are dedicated to bitching about something trivial


I started the eyeroll craze. Don't ride my wave. I'm getting it trademarked.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 27, 2018)

These “incels” set out to combat a toxic and alienating society by...being infinitely more toxic and alienating than the society they set out to fight.

Maybe the incels need a theme song:


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Apr 27, 2018)

Its not that hard to get laid. It all depends how attractive you are, and how low you are willing to go.

and vox is straight up nonsense btw


----------



## Dreva (Apr 27, 2018)

Too be honest, I am sympathetic to sociopath and people with mental disorders. Yes they were born deranged and they acted weird and might do any nasty crazy things like shooting massacres stuffs or becoming serial killers or something.

But then what? Are we going to just ramble in our idealistic mind and mock them from the sideline while doing nothing? If you apply the same logic, isn't it the same if you are mocking poor and homeless people for being loser? People make mistake and I believe they deserve a second chance. And that second chance mostly come through the helping hands of others. For me, they are people with disability, whether we like it or not, they are people who needs help from "normal" people. 

As a person afflicted with Asperger's Syndrome, I somehow feel for them. I mean I can be here typing this rantings because I had people around me to help me cope with my disability. So do some of my friends with severe ADHD or autism. Isn't sociopath or psychopath also bizarre to 'normal' people just like people with autism?

Even governments and volunteers put effort and money to de-radicalize people who is sympathetic or affiliated with religious extremism? So why can't them same be applied to these psychos before they committed these horrible acts?

Yes, I concede that many people are complete jerks and will stay that way no matter how much effort you put to help them but then even many more *can* change. And whether you like it or not, people with such afflictions are being born and raised everyday around the world. 

The question is are you going to just mocking them from sideline, doing nothing and let them be? Congrats, you are contributing nothing to prevent the birth of another killing machines.

Or are you going to lock them up for life in mental institution? I guess I would for some hopeless cases.

Or are you going to help them whenever and however you can? I know it's not easy but then any little help like talking to them with just a word or two for an occasion might help a bit.

And yes, in third world countries (including mine) men obsessed to get laid can have another outlet for their insatiable sex drive, that is to get an underage bride from some poor folks provided you have enough money for the dowry to give to the parents. Just like human trafficking or slavery. Only it is legal and religiously sanctioned.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 27, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Too be honest, I am sympathetic to sociopath and people with mental disorders. Yes they were born deranged and they acted weird and might do any nasty crazy things like shooting massacres stuffs or becoming serial killers or something.
> 
> But then what? Are we going to just ramble in our idealistic mind and mock them from the sideline while doing nothing? If you apply the same logic, isn't it the same if you are mocking poor and homeless people for being loser? People make mistake and I believe they deserve a second chance. And that second chance mostly come through the helping hands of others. For me, they are people with disability, whether we like it or not, they are people who needs help from "normal" people.
> 
> ...


I've never seen something more messed up than your post. This guy KILLED people. I don't care if you are totally sane or can't even function; the instant you kill people because of it, you don't deserve to be in society. Also what do you expect us to do? Just offer women to them because we're sad they can't get laid?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I've never seen something more messed up than your post. This guy KILLED people. I don't care if you are totally sane or can't even function; the instant you kill people because of it, you don't deserve to be in society. Also what do you expect us to do? Just offer women to them because we're sad they can't get laid?



and now you know how i feel about cub art mate


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 27, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> and now you know how i feel about cub art mate


 We're talking about someone who killed people. Vastly different circumstances. Don't try to derail this.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 27, 2018)

We can see the social backlash in other forms, too. Basically these guys are part of society that is immature and blames their problems on others. I see lots of unattractive males with girls. A lot of times, if you're not a jerk, and have a job, that's really all it takes to find someone nice.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Apr 27, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Too be honest, I am sympathetic to sociopath



Sociopaths do not become serial killers while psychopaths do. Sociopaths set out to gain as much as they can socially while being purely deceitful.



> People make mistake and I believe they deserve a second chance. And that second chance mostly come through the helping hands of others. For me, they are people with disability, whether we like it or not, they are people who needs help from "normal" people.


As far as I know, the chances of rehabilitating sociopaths and psychopaths are extremely low



> As a person afflicted with Asperger's Syndrome, I somehow feel for them. I mean I can be here typing this rantings because I had people around me to help me cope with my disability. So do some of my friends with severe ADHD or autism. Isn't sociopath or psychopath also bizarre to 'normal' people just like people with autism?


Sociopathy and psychopathy are completely different from autism


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 27, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> Sociopaths do not become serial killers while psychopaths do. Sociopaths set out to gain as much as they can socially while being purely deceitful.
> 
> 
> As far as I know, the chances of rehabilitating sociopaths and psychopaths are extremely low
> ...



1. There is no significant difference between sociopaths and psychopaths. They basically mean the same thing - people with malfunctioning emotion centers in the brain. 

2. Yes, it's a biological dysfunction, so unless they figure out a way to fix the emotion center, it's up to people's self control, really. 

3. Yes.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Apr 27, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> 1. There is no significant difference between sociopaths and psychopaths. They basically mean the same thing



Not true. 
The two terms mean different things and are not interchangeable. Psychopathy is directly associated with aggression, violence and lack of empathy.
Sociopaths have extreme antisocial behavior, and lack of a conscience; but it is not directly associated with violence.
For example, a psychopath can still be seen as socially normal from the outside they just have more violent tendencies.
A sociopath usually has much more trouble fitting into social groups. 



BahgDaddy said:


> 1. They basically mean the same thing - people with malfunctioning emotion centers in the brain.



Originating from the same region in the brain does not make two different conditions the same


----------



## Cawdabra (Apr 27, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Incels already have an outlet for their frustrations; it's called the internet. People leave them alone, it's just that they choose complain constantly where they shouldn't and they often bully women who have right to be left alone.


They had a completely self-contained subreddit where they vented their frustrations. People discovered it, trolled it, and then celebrated when it got banned. So now they're basically left with what, /pol/?



Ovi the Dragon said:


> I've never seen something more messed up than your post. This guy KILLED people. I don't care if you are totally sane or can't even function; the instant you kill people because of it, you don't deserve to be in society. Also what do you expect us to do? Just offer women to them because we're sad they can't get laid?


It's fine to be sympathetic towards people with messed up brains.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 27, 2018)

Cawdabra said:


> They had a completely self-contained subreddit where they vented their frustrations. People discovered it, trolled it, and then celebrated when it got banned. So now they're basically left with what, /pol/?


They were know for trolling outside of that subreddit, particularly feminist groups. There was a reason there was much rejoicing after it got banned. Hell, there was a reason it got banned.


----------



## lupi900 (Apr 27, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> Sociopathy and psychopathy are completely different from autism



I'm on the more stronger side of autism, autism is the closest to a lovable psycho. There are moments i struggle very wither i've been a prick or not. It's half why my taste humour is naturally very very dark.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 27, 2018)

Anon Raccoon said:


> Not true.
> The two terms mean different things and are not interchangeable. Psychopathy is directly associated with aggression, violence and lack of empathy.
> Sociopaths have extreme antisocial behavior, and lack of a conscience; but it is not directly associated with violence.
> For example, a psychopath can still be seen as socially normal from the outside they just have more violent tendencies.
> ...



Fair enough, but both are lay terms. They're basically varying degrees of social dysfunction. How you define them is somewhat arbitrary. 

www.webmd.com: Sociopath vs. Psychopath: What’s the Difference?


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 27, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> It's an ideal based literally entirely on misogyny: "incel" is short for "involuntarily celibate," meaning that through no fault of their own, they're celibate and without sexual companionship. Previously this would have seemed far fetched, but I've talked to people who basically did nothing but rant about how lonely they were and how badly they wanted a girlfriend, to a nauseating extent. It's quite easy to see how this results - entitlement complexes are a major issue these days, and so is growing backlash against feminism.
> 
> www.vox.com: Incel, the misogynist ideology that inspired the deadly Toronto attack, explained



This isn't really an ideal.  This has been a common motivation for serial killers in the past.  Nothing new to discuss here.

What's new is the circumstances today.  Increasing polarization is leading to the raise of radicals on both sides.  What we are seeing is simply the side effect of that polarization.

The inability to properly fetch a female is the biggest kind of rejection a male can face, really.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 27, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> This isn't really an ideal.  This has been a common motivation for serial killers in the past.  Nothing new to discuss here.
> 
> What's new is the circumstances today.  Increasing polarization is leading to the raise of radicals on both sides.  What we are seeing is simply the side effect of that polarization.
> 
> The inability to properly fetch a female is the biggest kind of rejection a male can face, really.


Except that involuntary celibacy was his motivation. Polarization doesn't really come into play here. And the last part of the quote you edited is suspicious...


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 27, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> This isn't really an ideal.  This has been a common motivation for serial killers in the past.  Nothing new to discuss here.
> 
> What's new is the circumstances today.  Increasing polarization is leading to the raise of radicals on both sides.  What we are seeing is simply the side effect of that polarization.
> 
> The inability to properly fetch a female is the biggest kind of rejection a male can face, really.


I don't want to go all SJW on ya but fetching a female sounds rather derogatory. Also if you think not being able to get a girlfriend is the biggest rejection a guy can face then I think you may want to sit down and think about your life.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 27, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Except that involuntary celibacy was his motivation. Polarization doesn't really come into play here. And the last part of the quote you edited is suspicious...



I think polarization comes into play in the increasing organization of these sorts of groups and ideologies.

I mean, you used to be called just a beta male, now there's a name for it, Incal, considered an ideology now.  It has a following.  It has a larger purpose, it's organized.  I'm not sure to what extent, probably not too large of an extent (mostly probably a branch off from MGTOW) but I don't think it's wise to simply dismiss Polarization as a factor considering all the other stuff going on with radical left and radical right.

And you'll have to define what you mean by suspicious.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 27, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> This isn't really an ideal.  This has been a common motivation for serial killers in the past.  Nothing new to discuss here.
> 
> What's new is the circumstances today.  Increasing polarization is leading to the raise of radicals on both sides.  What we are seeing is simply the side effect of that polarization.
> 
> The inability to properly fetch a female is the biggest kind of rejection a male can face, really.



It is? Cause I figure when I find someone I love, I'll find someone. I'm not in a rush. Why is everyone else? I don't really understand guys who just constantly yap about wanting girls.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I don't want to go all SJW on ya but fetching a female sounds rather derogatory. Also if you think not being able to get a girlfriend is the biggest rejection a guy can face then I think you may want to sit down and think about your life.



Don't dumb it down so much.  The inability to get a partner IS one of the biggest rejections you can get; that kind of rejection is the most personal kind of rejection there is (excluding perhaps closer relationships such as family).  It's not just the inability to get a girlfriend, don't make it sound so dross.  It's the inability to get a partner, after various attempts, or getting a partner to be used by them.

There's a good portion of people who can't take such draining amount of rejection; their confidence plummets and they lose their will to go on; if they're worthless enough to be unable to get a partner, then they're simply worthless.  They can't find someone to have a family, to love, to be comforted by... That's not an insignificant thing, and it kinda annoys me that people just kinda play it off as some kid who got rejected by their school crush one time.  It's far deeper psychologically and it's greater possibility that they simply aren't resilient to that kind of rejection.

I'm not saying Incal is justified.  At all.  In fact it's the opposite of what men in that position should do; instead of taking that info and figuring out what they need to adjust, they blame the world so they don't have to face the reality of their rejection.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Apr 27, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I don't really understand guys who just constantly yap about wanting girls.



In my experience its the other way around, girls talk way more about relationships and who is dating who ect.. whereas guys just want to talk about sports or video games or other things
however its also true that girls are way more selective (depending how attractive they are) than guys


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 27, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> I think polarization comes into play in the increasing organization of these sorts of groups and ideologies.
> 
> I mean, you used to be called just a beta male, now there's a name for it, Incal, considered an ideology now.  It has a following.  It has a larger purpose, it's organized.  I'm not sure to what extent, probably not too large of an extent (mostly probably a branch off from MGTOW) but I don't think it's wise to simply dismiss Polarization as a factor considering all the other stuff going on with radical left and radical right.
> 
> And you'll have to define what you mean by suspicious.


I think you're confusing _radicalization _for polarization. Sure, there is more polarization between liberal and conservative groups now, but polarization just means both are markedly opposed to each other and less likely to compromised or co-mingle. Group can be polarized, but peaceful. Radicalization means that a group is pursuing more militant and possibly violent means to achieve its goals. Obviously, the perpetrator of Toronto attack was radicalized.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 27, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I think you're confusing _radicalization _for polarization. Sure, there is more polarization between liberal and conservative groups now, but polarization just means both are markedly opposed to each other and less likely to compromised or co-mingle. Group can be polarized, but peaceful. Radicalization means that a group is pursuing more militant and possibly violent means to achieve its goals. Obviously, the perpetrator of Toronto attack was radicalized.



I don't know a single political ideology that has gotten more peaceful the less compromising it's become with its opposite.

I don't think it's unreasonable to say that polarization and radicalization correlate pretty heavily.


----------



## Simo (Apr 27, 2018)

I wonder what % of these angry white males are repressing various degrees of same sex attraction. I recall stumbling across an article on these groups some years ago, and it linked to a few forums on the topic...talk about some strange conversations. What struck me is how often many of them kept mentioning, "but of course I'm not gay', and also, the number of anti-gay slurs.

And certainly the sense of white, male entitlement has been amplified in the past decade or two on the internet, along with the rise of mass shootings and killings in the US and Canada.



Pipistrele said:


> I thought the latest fad for bored white guys is to make rant threads on FAF



Ah, a very good observation! I think this accounts for 99% of such posts/threads


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 27, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> I don't know a single political ideology that has gotten more peaceful the less compromising it's become with its opposite.
> 
> I don't think it's unreasonable to say that polarization and radicalization correlate pretty heavily.


The vast majority of our country right now is heavily polarized over certain obvious political issues, yet we've managed not to devolve into a civil war. Radicalization is the main problem here, as clearly this individual was motivated by a radical incel ideology.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 27, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> The vast majority of our country right now is heavily polarized over certain obvious political issues, yet we've managed not to devolve into a civil war. Radicalization is the main problem here, as clearly this individual was motivated by a radical incel ideology.



That stagnation is not healthy for anyone.  I can't say it helps radicalization any.  Though that's going into a different topic really.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 27, 2018)

Anon Raccoon said:


> In my experience its the other way around, girls talk way more about relationships and who is dating who ect.. whereas guys just want to talk about sports or video games or other things
> however its also true that girls are way more selective (depending how attractive they are) than guys



I can't really say one way or the other from personal experience. I never tended to hang out with people who focused on dating etc, as they usually seemed shallow.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 27, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> That stagnation is not healthy for anyone.  I can't say it helps radicalization any.  Though that's going into a different topic really.


Calling peaceful political polarization "stagnation" is stretch. Anytime you have an election there will be polarization as voters choose a side. It's inherent in the system.

Though here is a question for anyone who can answer it: How can we combat incel ideology before it becomes a driver for tragedy like this?


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 27, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Calling peaceful political polarization "stagnation" is stretch. Anytime you have an election there will be polarization as voters choose a side. It's inherent in the system.
> 
> Though here is a question for anyone who can answer it: How can we combat incel ideology before it becomes a driver for tragedy like this?



I'll focus the underlined part; I'd have to go into paragraphs on polarization before I can make a point, and the point wouldn't be that related to what we currently have.

I think the question is as complicated as trying to combat the mind of a serial killer, school shooter... or trying to figure out how to prevent damaging juvenile delinquents.

There's no easy answer.

You could ban cars?  That'd do more harm than good.  You could consider resentment for rejection to be hate speech but that'd be punishing people for having feelings, which I don't think is a smart move.  There's no good answer to this.

I'd say focus on eliminating the factors surrounding Incel, rather than Incel themselves.  A culture focused on self improvement, less sex pressuring media, present father figures and mother figures, so on.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 27, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Calling peaceful political polarization "stagnation" is stretch. Anytime you have an election there will be polarization as voters choose a side. It's inherent in the system.
> 
> Though here is a question for anyone who can answer it: How can we combat incel ideology before it becomes a driver for tragedy like this?



I believe it's a communication, and a misogyny problem. Would not surprise me to find out incels were also commonly alt right. It's a reactionary attitude. So, we need to be tackling misogynistic views in education, early on, and we need to be helping men learn to become better men in a post-feminist society, and also helping women learn how men think, perhaps. 

But here's an example of how these people think. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10216316523095151


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 27, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I believe it's a communication, and a misogyny problem. Would not surprise me to find out incels were also commonly alt right. It's a reactionary attitude. So, we need to be tackling misogynistic views in education, early on, and *we need to be helping men learn to become better men in a post-feminist society, and also helping women learn how men think, perhaps.*
> 
> But here's an example of how these people think.
> 
> ...



This.  We aren't teaching men how to be men.

People automatically associate that with misogyny and that's exactly the problem.

Also, that post is exactly the kind of shit you'd find out of a stalker's journal scribblings.  Crazy shit.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 27, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> This.  We aren't teaching men how to be men.
> 
> People automatically associate that with misogyny and that's exactly the problem.
> 
> Also, that post is exactly the kind of shit you'd find out of a stalker's journal scribblings.  Crazy shit.


I would say maybe we are not teaching them to avoid feeling as though something is owed to them because they are men. In that post, he clearly feels as though the girl is supposed to be okay with a stranger hitting on her out of the blue.


----------



## Simo (Apr 27, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I believe it's a communication, and a misogyny problem. Would not surprise me to find out incels were also commonly alt right. It's a reactionary attitude. So, we need to be tackling misogynistic views in education, early on, and we need to be helping men learn to become better men in a post-feminist society, and also helping women learn how men think, perhaps.
> 
> But here's an example of how these people think.
> 
> ...



Good God. What a deranged, creepy guy. The line, "She had no reason to be frightened" really got me.

Ok, right. Say I'm a 14 year old girl, walking home, at sunset, and I notice some weird much larger, older guy looking at me, and following me, so I take a different route, and he's still following me, and then, I turn again, and he's still there. Yep, no reason to be scared at all! Here you are, being stalked by some stranger, but 'no reason at all' to be scared.

~

These people need psychological help...but how would you reach them?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 27, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Don't dumb it down so much.  The inability to get a partner IS one of the biggest rejections you can get; that kind of rejection is the most personal kind of rejection there is (excluding perhaps closer relationships such as family).  It's not just the inability to get a girlfriend, don't make it sound so dross.  It's the inability to get a partner, after various attempts, or getting a partner to be used by them.
> 
> There's a good portion of people who can't take such draining amount of rejection; their confidence plummets and they lose their will to go on; if they're worthless enough to be unable to get a partner, then they're simply worthless.  They can't find someone to have a family, to love, to be comforted by... That's not an insignificant thing, and it kinda annoys me that people just kinda play it off as some kid who got rejected by their school crush one time.  It's far deeper psychologically and it's greater possibility that they simply aren't resilient to that kind of rejection.
> 
> I'm not saying Incal is justified.  At all.  In fact it's the opposite of what men in that position should do; instead of taking that info and figuring out what they need to adjust, they blame the world so they don't have to face the reality of their rejection.


I don't want to sound rude but it sounds like you're rather... sensetive and hide it behind a very pissed off demeanor. If you think rejection is the worst thing ever then boo hoo, go cry about it. Just don't go killing people over it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 27, 2018)

What ever happened to being a gentleman? What ever happened to Chivalry? When did this become so popular?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> What ever happened to being a gentleman? What ever happened to Chivalry? When did this become so popular?


What might be interesting to consider is how many of them consider themselves to be chivalrous gentlemen. Self-perception is clearly a problem with incels.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 27, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> What might be interesting to consider is how many of them consider themselves to be chivalrous gentlemen. Self-perception is clearly a problem with incels.


What's chivalrous about being rude and hateful towards women? That's literally the exact opposite of chivalry. These people have their heads screwed on backwards.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I don't want to sound rude but it sounds like you're rather... sensetive and hide it behind a very pissed off demeanor. If you think rejection is the worst thing ever then boo hoo, go cry about it. Just don't go killing people over it.



I've experienced that draining confidence before in rejection.  That's why I am sensitive when someone makes rejection sound so dross without considering how it impacts people.  Difference is that I made alterations to myself and took rejection as a message of self change rather than blaming the world.  Now I'm actually dating and my confidence has boosted substantially.

All I'm saying is don't downplay the effect rejection may have on people.  Sometimes it hurts them more than on average.  Sometimes it hurts them in ways that are irregular.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 27, 2018)

I am confuse


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 27, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> I've experienced that draining confidence before in rejection.  That's why I am sensitive when someone makes rejection sound so dross without considering how it impacts people.  Difference is that I made alterations to myself and took rejection as a message of self change rather than blaming the world.  Now I'm actually dating and my confidence has boosted substantially.
> 
> All I'm saying is don't downplay the effect rejection may have on people.  Sometimes it hurts them more than on average.  Sometimes it hurts them in ways that are irregular.


Yeah you just confirmed my suspicions. Rejection is not that bad for some people. I'm not downplaying it. You're just sensitive to it. I hate to sound like a dick but you're acting all sympathetic to people who want to destroy the world because they can't land a girlfriend and because someone has gone on a killing spree for it, your sympathies are all the more worse.


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 27, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> ...stop treating women like vending machines that you just feed compliments until sex pops out.


You just crushed all the advice my parents ever gave me about how to date...
They were a bit... "old school" about it, Lol. It went something like, "Say something nice to people, until someone says something nice back to you."

At the time it seemed like a reasonable thing.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Apr 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I don't want to sound rude but it sounds like you're rather... sensetive and hide it behind a very pissed off demeanor. If you think rejection is the worst thing ever then boo hoo, go cry about it. Just don't go killing people over it.


Rejection _is _a very potent stimuli for the brain though. Might sound like it's weak, but the brain sees it otherwise


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Yeah you just confirmed my suspicions. Rejection is not that bad for some people. I'm not downplaying it. You're just sensitive to it. I hate to sound like a dick but you're acting all sympathetic to people who want to destroy the world because they can't land a girlfriend and because someone has gone on a killing spree for it, your sympathies are all the more worse.



I very clearly stated that Incel were the complete opposite of the solution to this.  That doesn't make me sympathetic to Incel.

This is why I hate group identity; this "ideology" has existed for maybe a few weeks and already we have people who lump in anyone who is sympathetic about people who have a hard time dealing with rejection with being sympathetic to Incel and their atrocities.

Slow down there, Rambo.  Nobody here is saying that; me most of all, as Incel is the exact opposite to how I would purport to deal with that problem, thus is the exact opposite to me.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 27, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> This is why I hate group identity; this "ideology" has existed for maybe a few weeks and already we have people who lump in anyone who is sympathetic about people who have a hard time dealing with rejection with being sympathetic to Incel and their atrocities.


This group is an ideological offshoot of the men's right movement, which has been around for years.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Yeah you just confirmed my suspicions. Rejection is not that bad for some people. I'm not downplaying it. You're just sensitive to it. I hate to sound like a dick but you're acting all sympathetic to people who want to destroy the world because they can't land a girlfriend and because someone has gone on a killing spree for it, your sympathies are all the more worse.



To be fair, rejection hurts quite a bit. We're only human after all.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 27, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> To be fair, rejection hurts quite a bit. *We're only human after all.*



_[insert obligatory Mass Effect: Andromeda meme here]_


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 27, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> It is? Cause I figure when I find someone I love, I'll find someone. I'm not in a rush. Why is everyone else? I don't really understand guys who just constantly yap about wanting girls.


^This, I have had one girlfriend (who I was never really attracted to at the time, I just did not know what being attracted to someone felt like at the time) and the whole thing was kinda forced and it was just awkward. Since then I have just kind of been waiting for someone I really feel an emotional connection with, but I would much rather be patient then get into a bunch of shallow relationships. I get so uncomfortable when I'm around guys who are just talking about how they are trying to get sex. Sex is secondary in a relationship to me, I'm more interested in the whole cuddling and talking about feelings part to be honest.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 27, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> It's an ideal based literally entirely on misogyny: "incel" is short for "involuntarily celibate," meaning that through no fault of their own, they're celibate and without sexual companionship. Previously this would have seemed far fetched, but I've talked to people who basically did nothing but rant about how lonely they were and how badly they wanted a girlfriend, to a nauseating extent. It's quite easy to see how this results - entitlement complexes are a major issue these days, and so is growing backlash against feminism.
> 
> www.vox.com: Incel, the misogynist ideology that inspired the deadly Toronto attack, explained


okay let me get this straight... (cough cough unlike me) (sorry not sorry)
they sit there and view women as nothing but sex toys essentially, and then wonder why the hell they don't have a girlfriend?
and COMPLAIN about it?
that's like me sketching all day and wondering why my pencils are dull!!
that's bull!!
no rhyme intended!!
Everything inside me is screaming right now oh my goddd.
So many men act as if the only reason women exist is to please them and cook their favourite meals, and it makes me want to vomit!! I know of plenty of girls who can kick the asses of almost half my school single-handedly. (you don't mess with country chicks )
like seriously if you want a damn girlfriend so badly actually treat women like they deserve to be treated! you're not gonna attract anyone being an absolute asshole all the time! 
Also, I noticed the term "Incel" sounds like both "Intel", a company struggling to keep up with the demand for smaller, faster CPU's, and "Incest", a practice that is illegal across the United States.
Just saying.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Apr 27, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> It's an ideal based literally entirely on misogyny: "incel" is short for "involuntarily celibate," meaning that through no fault of their own, they're celibate and without sexual companionship. Previously this would have seemed far fetched, but I've talked to people who basically did nothing but rant about how lonely they were and how badly they wanted a girlfriend, to a nauseating extent. It's quite easy to see how this results - entitlement complexes are a major issue these days, and so is growing backlash against feminism.
> 
> www.vox.com: Incel, the misogynist ideology that inspired the deadly Toronto attack, explained





Infrarednexus said:


> What ever happened to being a gentleman? What ever happened to Chivalry?



You are absolutely right. The way society is trying phase out *being a gentleman* is absolutely horrible. 
Why are we now discouraging alpha male stereotypes in popular culture?
What good is it trying to convince ourselves that it is okay to be physically weak, and not make a lot of money, or not have the social confidence that appeals to women?
Striving to improve ourselves is a far better alternative than blaming society for our inability to compete with better people.

*It all comes down to excuses.* "incels" use the excuse that feminists have caused women in general to be too selective or not interested in sexual partners;
and feminists blame "misogynist" society for their inability to be as desirable to men as other women.

And it doesn't have to be this way, there are enough people in the world that nobody has to be lonely, all it takes is a little bit of effort. 
If people spent as much effort trying to *succeed* as they do justifying reasons why it is rigged against them, world would be a much better place.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 28, 2018)

Anon Raccoon said:


> You are absolutely right. The way society is trying phase out *being a gentleman* is absolutely horrible.
> Why are we now discouraging alpha male stereotypes in popular culture?
> What good is it trying to convince ourselves that it is okay to be physically weak, and not make a lot of money, or not have the social confidence that appeals to women?
> Striving to improve ourselves is a far better alternative than blaming society for our inability to compete with better people.
> ...



"Why are we now discouraging alpha male stereotypes in popular culture?" 

We are discouraging this because it is not a healthy stereotype. Most men are, to be brutally honest, not alpha types. I think most are naturally even nice and easy going, but the persistent, malignant patriarchy in this country continues to reinforce notions that men should be sexually attractive, muscular, and drive fast cars, etc. to be attractive to women. 

The reality? Women tend to want a companion. And society is absolutely terrible at producing men who realize that. 

"What good is it trying to convince ourselves that it is okay to be physically weak, and not make a lot of money, or not have the social confidence that appeals to women?"

It is okay to be those things. People should let other people be people. plenty of physically weak people make lots of money, like computer geeks. Many people don't have good social confidence. Some who do, are jerks, and do not make much money. 

Let's let people be people, and start riding on stereotypes.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 28, 2018)

Anon Raccoon said:


> You are absolutely right. The way society is trying phase out *being a gentleman* is absolutely horrible.
> Why are we now discouraging alpha male stereotypes in popular culture?
> What good is it trying to convince ourselves that it is okay to be physically weak, and not make a lot of money, or not have the social confidence that appeals to women?
> Striving to improve ourselves is a far better alternative than blaming society for our inability to compete with better people.


Where is this mass movement to phase out being a gentleman, or a civil man, in society? Perhaps the reason we have a problem with incels now is because they have internalized certain alpha male stereotypes that drive them to feel entitled to demand unconditional relationships and sexual gratification from women. Incels do not believe it is optimal to be physically weak, financially destitute, or lack social confidence. In fact, the vast majority of human society does not believe this and this sounds ridiculous said aloud. Instead, many incels are actually physically weak, financially destitute, and indeed lack social confidence. These factors and their entitled attitude serves to drive others from relationships with them.



Anon Raccoon said:


> *It all comes down to excuses.* "incels" use the excuse that feminists have caused women in general to be too selective or not interested in sexual partners;
> and feminists blame "misogynist" society for their inability to be as desirable to men as other women.


Here you are equating _a movement based around the false belief that women are deprived deserving men of sex_ to _a movement meant to establish equal rights for women as compared to men_.


Anon Raccoon said:


> If people spent as much effort trying to *succeed* as they do justifying reasons why it is rigged against them, world would be a much better place.


The difference is one group actually faces real challenges in society that are beyond their control currently while other believes it does.


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> What ever happened to being a gentleman? What ever happened to Chivalry? When did this become so popular?


Popularity isn't the reason I think
Its moreso that there are a lot of lonely people out there and this seems to be a defense mechanism for some.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Apr 28, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> "Why are we now discouraging alpha male stereotypes in popular culture?"
> but the persistent, malignant patriarchy in this country continues to reinforce notions that men should be sexually attractive, muscular, and drive fast cars, etc. to be attractive to women.
> Let's let people be people, and start riding on stereotypes.



In what way are these bad notions to enforce? The drive fast cars thing is more of a personal preference as vehicles are a status symbol but all these other things are very healthy things to try to be
physically fit
a well paying career 
social confidence towards women
all good things to strive towards


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 28, 2018)

Anon Raccoon said:


> In what way are these bad notions to enforce? The drive fast cars thing is more of a personal preference as vehicles are a status symbol but all these other things are very healthy things to try to be
> physically fit
> a well paying career
> social confidence towards women
> all good things to strive towards


They're not. The problem with incels is not that they strive or do not strive for these advantages. It is that they feel entitled to a sexual relationship with a woman regardless of their worthiness of one.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Apr 28, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Perhaps the reason we have a problem with incels now is because they have internalized certain alpha male stereotypes that drive them to feel entitled to demand unconditional relationships and sexual gratification from women.



alpha male stereotypes: *exists*

Incels: "alpha male stereotypes exist so i demand sex"



LogicNuke said:


> Incels do not believe it is optimal to be physically weak, financially destitute, or lack social confidence. In fact, the vast majority of human society does not believe this and this sounds ridiculous said aloud. .



and i never said they think its optimal???
they _know _its not optimal so they come up with excuses


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 28, 2018)

Anon Raccoon said:


> In what way are these bad notions to enforce? The drive fast cars thing is more of a personal preference as vehicles are a status symbol but all these other things are very healthy things to try to be
> physically fit
> a well paying career
> social confidence towards women
> all good things to strive towards



What exactly is "social confidence towards women?"


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Apr 28, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> What exactly is "social confidence towards women?"



why, you looking for lessons? xD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 28, 2018)

Anon Raccoon said:


> why, you looking for lessons? xD



No, I am interested in what you mean by this, so I'm asking you to clarify it. Generally I experience a good degree of "social confidence," and when I want to, do not have a problem getting both men and women to react positively toward me. I treat both sexes the same, however, and do not differentiate my behavior markedly, besides that which is probably biologically ingrained. For instance, I might react to a power display from a male, or a slight flirt from a female, in different manners.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Apr 28, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> No, I am interested in what you mean by this, so I'm asking you to clarify it. Generally I experience a good degree of "social confidence," and when I want to, do not have a problem getting both men and women to react positively toward me. I treat both sexes the same, however, and do not differentiate my behavior markedly, besides that which is probably biologically ingrained. For instance, I might react to a power display from a male, or a slight flirt from a female, in different manners.



I was assuming the thread was referring to Incels as straight males.
Have you ever known anyone who was way more nervous around the gender they are attracted to or the person they like? That is what i mean. People who have more confidence.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 28, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I think you're confusing _radicalization _for polarization. Sure, there is more polarization between liberal and conservative groups now, but polarization just means both are markedly opposed to each other and less likely to compromised or co-mingle. Group can be polarized, but peaceful. Radicalization means that a group is pursuing more militant and possibly violent means to achieve its goals. Obviously, the perpetrator of Toronto attack was radicalized.


Increased polarization creates favorable circumstances for radicalization to occur. There's polarization between more than just the political left and right, and an increased amount of binary "with us or against us" thinking.



LogicNuke said:


> This group is an ideological offshoot of the men's right movement, which has been around for years.


Psht, no. At best it's an offshoot of PUAs (in that the early incels reportedly tried PUA techniques and were unsuccessful, which sounds depressingly plausible to me), which are pretty much the opposite of MRAs.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 28, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> Psht, no. At best it's an offshoot of PUAs (in that the early incels reportedly tried PUA techniques and were unsuccessful, which sounds depressingly plausible to me), which are pretty much the opposite of MRAs.


It's interesting you mention PUAs because there is considerable overlap between PUAs and MRAs, as both communities share members. Also, incels are a more myopic version of MRAs. They use the same language about persecution by women, the deprivation of rights by women, and refusal of sexual activity by women.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 28, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> Increased polarization creates favorable circumstances for radicalization to occur. There's polarization between more than just the political left and right, and an increased amount of binary "with us or against us" thinking.


All because polarization creates favorable circumstances doesn't mean most people will give into violent inclinations and radicalization.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 28, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> Increased polarization creates favorable circumstances for radicalization to occur. There's polarization between more than just the political left and right, and an increased amount of binary "with us or against us" thinking.
> 
> 
> Psht, no. At best it's an offshoot of PUAs (in that the early incels reportedly tried PUA techniques and were unsuccessful, which sounds depressingly plausible to me), which are pretty much the opposite of MRAs.




i don't know what you're trying to actually say here that Women should lower standards?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> Increased polarization creates favorable circumstances for radicalization to occur. There's polarization between more than just the political left and right, and an increased amount of binary "with us or against us" thinking.
> 
> 
> Psht, no. At best it's an offshoot of PUAs (in that the early incels reportedly tried PUA techniques and were unsuccessful, which sounds depressingly plausible to me), which are pretty much the opposite of MRAs.


And yet I haven’t heard a single MRA or incel or whatever group say “yknow what maybe it’s actually something I’m doing that turns women off” in a way that isn’t “OH POOR ME IM NOT A CHAD”


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

You wanna know what most women look for?  Being genuine.  Appreciate my friendship, really appreciate and value me as a person, and stop blaming others.  I guarantee you that no one swooped in and started dating someone you’re interested in because they actually care about what you think, and if they do, I promise you that relationship won’t last long.  you can’t force anyone to give you sex because that’s a felony, and you can’t force anyone to like you.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> You wanna know what most women look for?  Being genuine.  Appreciate my friendship, really appreciate and value me as a person, and stop blaming others.  I guarantee you that no one swooped in and started dating someone you’re interested in because they actually care about what you think, and if they do, I promise you that relationship won’t last long.  you can’t force anyone to give you sex because that’s a felony, and you can’t force anyone to like you.



but they're nice guys! you should be forced to eternally love them!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> but they're nice guys! you should be forced to eternally love them!


Oh yes I forgot I’m not a human being with valid emotions and desires and standards


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Oh yes I forgot I’m not a human being with valid emotions and desires and standards



no the rules are nice guy personality ill fitting out of style suit and fedora and living with your parents 

that's what you MUST find attractive


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> no the rules are nice guy personality ill fitting out of style suit and fedora and living with your parents
> 
> that's what you MUST find attractive


It’s honestly the historic period inaccuracy that kills me.  “M’lady” stoppedbeing a thing around the 20th century, fedoras are going “see here” and “dame” and if you must refer to women in a callous, douchey way, they’re “classy broads”.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> It’s honestly the historic period inaccuracy that kills me.  “M’lady” stoppedbeing a thing around the 20th century, fedoras are going “see here” and “dame” and if you must refer to women in a callous, douchey way, they’re “classy broads”.



NO GOD DAMN IT THESE ARE THE PINNACLE OF FASHION AND PURE SEXUAL DESIRE!!!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> NOT GOD DAMN IT THESE ARE THE PINNACLE OF FASHION AND PURE SEXUAL DESIRE!!!


OhmyGOD I’m gonna cry


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Apr 28, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> NOT GOD DAMN IT THESE ARE THE PINNACLE OF FASHION AND PURE SEXUAL DESIRE!!!



The captions make me cringe, but they at least do more than wearing fingerless gloves with a grease-stained shirt and cargo shorts so I need to give them _some_ points.


----------



## Cawdabra (Apr 28, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Though here is a question for anyone who can answer it: How can we combat incel ideology before it becomes a driver for tragedy like this?


Eliminating the idea that you're a loser until you have sex is a good starting point methinks.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 28, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> It's interesting you mention PUAs because there is considerable overlap between PUAs and MRAs, as both communities share members. Also, incels are a more myopic version of MRAs. They use the same language about persecution by women, the deprivation of rights by women, and refusal of sexual activity by women.


Only if you let outside forces define the groups. Which you seem pretty eager to do. 

MRAs and PUAs don't, generally, like each other much. Because PUAs are kinda awful (and give men a bad name), and because if you ask prominent PUA communities like eg Return of Kings, MRAs are a bunch of wusses.



LogicNuke said:


> All because polarization creates favorable circumstances doesn't mean most people will give into violent inclinations and radicalization.


Most, no. _More_, though? I find that pretty darn likely. The point is more that polarization increases radicalization.



GreenZone said:


> i don't know what you're trying to actually say here that Women should lower standards?


I have no fucking idea how that's your take-away from my post. I've said nothing about the legitimacy (or lack thereof) of incels' complaints. I'm simply saying that they're not by definition MRAs, and the two communities have very little in common. If you're referring to the "depressingly plausible" line, that was more "it's sad that people try PUA tactics, sadder that they expect success, and sadder still that they proceed to get mad that shitty tactics don't guarantee them sex".



WithMyBearHands said:


> And yet I haven’t heard a single MRA or incel or whatever group say “yknow what maybe it’s actually something I’m doing that turns women off” in a way that isn’t “OH POOR ME IM NOT A CHAD”


Most MRAs aren't particularly concerned with getting laid, at least not in a way that relates to their activism.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 28, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> Only if you let outside forces define the groups. Which you seem pretty eager to do.
> 
> MRAs and PUAs don't, generally, like each other much. Because PUAs are kinda awful (and give men a bad name), and because if you ask prominent PUA communities like eg Return of Kings, MRAs are a bunch of wusses.
> 
> ...




mungo just stop i lurked the incel reddit posts for years they were all about "i want to get laid" and bragging about hiring hot hookers just stop its not activism


----------



## lupi900 (Apr 28, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> mungo just stop i lurked the incel reddit posts for years they were all about "i want to get laid" and bragging about hiring hot hookers just stop its not activism



Yeah it pretty much just a angrier /r/Foreveralone before being banned. Gotta love non-reddit users thinking they know more than redditors.

Allot of the crazier shit was done on other subs, because there was more than just /r/Incel around.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 28, 2018)

lupi900 said:


> Yeah it pretty much just a angrier /r/Foreveralone before being banned. Gotta love non-reddit users thinking they know more than redditors.
> 
> Allot of the crazier shit was done on other subs, because there was more than just /r/Incel around.



there was one thread talking about how they hired hookers and then physically abused them if they wanted to get paid to take their "revenge" out on random people 

to be clear no sexual assault just really rough


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2018)

I think incel's have been around for a long long time. its only recently that they've gotten a name though.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

Cawdabra said:


> Eliminating the idea that you're a loser until you have sex is a good starting point methinks.


I literally do not know a single person who actually thinks that.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Apr 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I literally do not know a single person who actually thinks that.


It was kinda prevalent when I was in high school. Not super widespread, but mostly among the stoner groups.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 28, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> mungo just stop i lurked the incel reddit posts for years they were all about "i want to get laid" and bragging about hiring hot hookers just stop its not activism



There's only so many ways you can say "Incel =/= MRA"

It makes about as much sense as comparing them to MGTOW (Men Go Their Own Way), which is the extreme opposite of the Incel; that men should avoid meaningful ties with women altogether for various reasons.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> It was kinda prevalent when I was in high school. Not super widespread, but mostly among the stoner groups.


That’s high school, though.  Not the real world. Nothing really matters after high school, and definitely don’t worry about the jocks that peaked in their junior year.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 28, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> There's only so many ways you can say "Incel =/= MRA"
> 
> It makes about as much sense as comparing them to MGTOW (Men Go Their Own Way), which is the extreme opposite of the Incel; that men should avoid meaningful ties with women altogether for various reasons.


my point is why don't men just get their act together and act like actual men instead of pre-pubescent teens (sorry pre-pubescent teens) who either still believe in cooties or think they've got the longest dick in the world and can do whatever the hell they want.
On what merit?
There is a line to be drawn when it comes to things like this. Not only is it sexist, self-deprecating, pointless, absurd, stupidest thing i've seen in a while, it's just downright wrong.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Oh yes I forgot I’m not a human being with valid emotions and desires and standards



A lot of "nice guys" tend to mistake being kind and restrained with being passive and submissive and weak.

When their passiveness doesn't work they begin to feel they're entitled to the same sexual activity as other men who are far more aggressive.

Motivation is also a downfall for many passive men, because then they are motivated by sex, the same as those "bad men that women seem so fond of" except they're like the fox instead of the wolf, to use a metaphor dubbed by Malcom X; they pretend to be your friend before they devour you, rather than simply hunting you.  Usually that backfires though, since of course, you have to actually consent to sex for it to be legal, and acting a part out isn't gonna be enough for most women.

A lot of Incel, I'll guarantee you, lack any assertive traits that make them tolerable for other people.  Not that its necessarily their fault but they are the only ones who can alter it.  An assertive man is going to be infinitely more attractive than a passive man or an unstable aggressive man.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 28, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> no the rules are nice guy personality ill fitting out of style suit and fedora and living with your parents
> 
> that's what you MUST find attractive



I will admit with shame that I rocked a fedora for a year in high school....

*cringes*


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> I will admit with shame that I rocked a fedora for a year in high school....
> 
> *cringes*


Was it a fedora or a trilby?  There is an important difference.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

I think a lot of people misunderstand the importance of sex in general.  Celibacy is not a bad thing.  Not preferable, but not bad.  Keep in mind that Nikola Tesla was celibate, and one of the greatest minds of modern history.  The problem is demanding sex because you think it’s owed for whatever reason.  It isn’t.  It’s not owed to anyone, and that way of thinking is toxic and worrisome enough for me to have law enforcement on speed dial.  No, I’m not kidding.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> There's only so many ways you can say "Incel =/= MRA"
> 
> It makes about as much sense as comparing them to MGTOW (Men Go Their Own Way), which is the extreme opposite of the Incel; that men should avoid meaningful ties with women altogether for various reasons.


Last time I heard of someone with that mindset, they were being investigated for a Jack the Ripper murder.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Was it a fedora or a trilby?  There is an important difference.



Actually I think it was a trilby now that I think about it.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 28, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> There's only so many ways you can say "Incel =/= MRA"
> 
> It makes about as much sense as comparing them to MGTOW (Men Go Their Own Way), which is the extreme opposite of the Incel; that men should avoid meaningful ties with women altogether for various reasons.




Yup do not lump MGTOW into this,totally different animal...


----------



## Troj (Apr 28, 2018)

Truly, nothing says "snowflake" quite like "I DESERVE SEX AND EVERYBODY ELSE ISN'T PLAYING FAIR WAAAAAH." Once you've adopted that narrative, your dignity is toast.

Sexual frustration isn't the problem here, _entitlement_ is.  The secondary problem is that our society tends to frame all intimacy as sexual, so lonely people come to believe that what they want is sex, when they really just want closeness. In many places, men are also still teased and shamed for having "chick" feelings, like the desire for closeness. 

I'm glad normies are waking up to how scary incels and their ilk are. Truly, they're the epitome of "hurt people hurt people."


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 28, 2018)

Troj said:


> when they really just want closeness.


Does it being a desire for sex versus a desire for closeness really make much of a difference?
Meeting and finding people to care for you is an incredibly difficult thing to achieve. I imagine many of these people know they're lonely and know they desire intimacy, but through their own frustration and inability to achieve it, wind up this way.


----------



## Troj (Apr 28, 2018)

Well, you can have really shitty sex that makes you feel lonely, cynical, and hollow after the fact, regardless of whether or not you came.

You can also have a really meaningful conversation with someone or a nice snuggle that can leave you feeling better than the aforementioned shitty sex, even if no orgasms were involved.

Your point is well-taken, because this deeper form of intimacy is harder to achieve than just banging any ol' person just to get your rocks off.

But, these guys surely don't help themselves by actively cultivating the desperate, bitter, spiteful incel mindset that probably seeps through their pores and scares people off.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 29, 2018)

GreenZone said:


>


I laughed so hard I almost passed out.  Not kidding, thank god im next to my couch


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 29, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I laughed so hard I almost passed out.  Not kidding, thank god im next to my couch



as did i

there's a couple furry ones if you want me to drop that nuke


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 29, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> as did i
> 
> there's a couple furry ones if you want me to drop that nuke


Perhaaaaaaaps not on a public thread lol


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Apr 29, 2018)

GreenZone said:


>


Well that was quite an experience


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Cawdabra (Apr 29, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I literally do not know a single person who actually thinks that.


I recall after Elliot Rogers did what he did, a lot of people were saying things along the lines of "HAHA HE DIED A LOSER VIRGIN!"
Hell, here's a joke image for it:


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 29, 2018)

Cawdabra said:


> I recall after Elliot Rogers did what he did, a lot of people were saying things along the lines of "HAHA HE DIED A LOSER VIRGIN!"
> Hell, here's a joke image for it:
> View attachment 31372




pretty sure when he died the incels called him saint elliot


----------



## Rant (Apr 29, 2018)

GreenZone said:


>


What the bloody fuck? That master/slave bit sounds more like religious control....


----------



## Dreva (Apr 29, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> As far as I know, the chances of rehabilitating sociopaths and psychopaths are extremely low




If that's the case, then clearly the best remedy is to incarcerate them behind bar for life then as a precaution. Or is it?

It's hard to solve the problems with lunatics becoming serial killers or mass murderers without severely trespassing individual's right or freedom of thought. Attempting to implement the solution I mention above will result in any criminal charges for crimethought. 

On the other hand, psychos and sociopaths felt rejected by the world and combined with their lack of empathy and regards for others, culminating in suicidal thought often resulted in individuals prepared to bring down the world with them. I mean they had little to lose and they thought they were welcoming death anyway so these psychos thought why not bring along as many casualties as possible? Some even thought they could become martyrs for their cause although I have to say that many psychos do not need to adhere to any particular ideology to turn themselves into heartless killing machines.

I used to think that to mitigate the issues of mass murderers rampaging throughout the crowds, you could implement Israeli style security countermeasures which proved to be very successful to reduce the numbers of suicide terrorist attacks in their country since the last Intifada. But then I realized that foiling suicide attacks from psychos and terrorist were two completely different stuffs.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Apr 29, 2018)

Dreva said:


> If that's the case, then clearly the best remedy is to incarcerate them behind bar for life then as a precaution. Or is it?
> 
> It's hard to solve the problems with lunatics becoming serial killers or mass murderers without severely trespassing individual's right or freedom of thought. Attempting to implement the solution I mention above will result in any criminal charges for crimethought.
> 
> ...


A good place to start is to ensure that families remain whole. I'm not so much sure if it's psychopaths that come from this, but I do know that sociopaths form when there's a lacking father figure in the household; generally the males that develop into sociopaths because of that 1-sided bit.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> A good place to start is to ensure that families remain whole. I'm not so much sure if it's psychopaths that come from this, but I do know that sociopaths form when there's a lacking father figure in the household; generally the males that develop into sociopaths because of that 1-sided bit.


welp i'm doomed... oof


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 29, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> A good place to start is to ensure that families remain whole. I'm not so much sure if it's psychopaths that come from this, but I do know that sociopaths form when there's a lacking father figure in the household; generally the males that develop into sociopaths because of that 1-sided bit.



Umm. No. That's not why sociopaths develop. This statement is complete rubbish. Sociopathy is a biological disorder for the most part.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 29, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Umm. No. That's not why sociopaths develop. This statement is complete rubbish. Sociopathy is a biological disorder for the most part.



Nope,sociopaths are made not born...

psychcentral.com: Differences Between a Psychopath vs Sociopath

"Researchers tend to believe that sociopathy is the result of environmental factors, such as a child or teen’s upbringing in a very negative household that resulted in physical abuse, emotional abuse, or childhood trauma."


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Apr 29, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Umm. No. That's not why sociopaths develop. This statement is complete rubbish. Sociopathy is a biological disorder for the most part.


Environmental factor play a large role in developing a sociopath and yes, children from fatherless homes are more likely. From what I've found, children from fatherless homes are much more likely to have a plethora of problems due to this absence.

canadiancrc.com: Fatherlessness in Canada, statistics, fatherlessness children studies


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 29, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> Environmental factor play a large role in developing a sociopath and yes, children from fatherless homes are more likely. From what I've found, children from fatherless homes are much more likely to have a plethora of problems due to this absence.
> 
> canadiancrc.com: Fatherlessness in Canada, statistics, fatherlessness children studies



That's because of the myriad other problems that go with being in a fatherless household - namely lack of financial stability, household dysfunction, etc. While it's probably true that sociopaths are more likely to come from fatherless households, I doubt if it hold true that being in a fatherless household contributes to sociopathy.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Apr 29, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> That's because of the myriad other problems that go with being in a fatherless household - namely lack of financial stability, household dysfunction, etc. While it's probably true that sociopaths are more likely to come from fatherless households, I doubt if it hold true that being in a fatherless household contributes to sociopathy.


Except when you control financial stability, you're still going to see the myriad of problems that arise from a fatherless home. The more involved a father is, the less likely a child is to develop negatively.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 29, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> Except when you control financial stability, you're still going to see the myriad of problems that arise from a fatherless home. The more involved a father is, the less likely a child is to develop negatively.



As someone raised in a fatherless household, i know it can be very difficulty. I probably know more about it than you ever will, unless you were also raised in a fatherless household.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Apr 29, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> As someone raised in a fatherless household, i know it can be very difficulty. I probably know more about it than you ever will, unless you were also raised in a fatherless household.


Yes, I was including going through a messy divorce. The lack of a father figure is a large detriment to children


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 29, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> Yes, I was including going through a messy divorce. The lack of a father figure is a large detriment to children



But not the mother? Why isn't the mother important in this picture? Divorces are messy for other reasons. Often the child feels partially responsible.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 29, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> Yes, I was including going through a messy divorce. The lack of a father figure is a large detriment to children


Guess people whonare single shouldn't have kids then? I think the thought of "not having two parents is a huge detriment to a kid" is rather dumb.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Apr 29, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> But not the mother? Why isn't the mother important in this picture? Divorces are messy for other reasons. Often the child feels partially responsible.


To a lesser degree the mother is also important as they're the first thing the child _should _bond to which can cause problems if tampered with. But from what I can find, it boils down to the father being a larger pillar of protection and guidance


Ovi the Dragon said:


> Guess people whonare single shouldn't have kids then? I think the thought of "not having two parents is a huge detriment to a kid" is rather dumb.



Raising a child as a single parent puts the child at greater risk for developing mental health problems. Substituting the biological parent that's missing can alleviate this to a degree, but there are still greater risks than if it were two biological parents.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

sounds like another forum argument! *grabs popcorn*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 29, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> *To a lesser degree the mother is also important* as they're the first thing the child _should _bond to which can cause problems if tampered with. But from what I can find, it boils down to the father being a larger pillar of protection and guidance
> 
> 
> Raising a child as a single parent puts the child at greater risk for developing mental health problems. Substituting the biological parent that's missing can alleviate this to a degree, but there are still greater risks than if it were two biological parents.



Okay I call BS on this. I was raised by a single mom and have numerous achievements I won't list here to avoid sounding like a braggart. I'm not your stereotype and honestly telling people this only accomplishes instilling learned helplessness. 

And "to a lesser degree?" What kind of patriarchy is this? *facepalm*


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 29, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> To a lesser degree the mother is also important as they're the first thing the child _should _bond to which can cause problems if tampered with. But from what I can find, it boils down to the father being a larger pillar of protection and guidance
> 
> 
> Raising a child as a single parent puts the child at greater risk for developing mental health problems. Substituting the biological parent that's missing can alleviate this to a degree, but there are still greater risks than if it were two biological parents.


I smell... *sniff sniff* BS.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Apr 29, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Okay I call BS on this. I was raised by a single mom and have numerous achievements I won't list here to avoid sounding like a braggart. I'm not your stereotype and honestly telling people this only accomplishes instilling learned helplessness.
> 
> And "to a lesser degree?" What kind of patriarchy is this? *facepalm*


Good for you? I never said every single child that comes from a fatherless home will be a lunatic. I said they're at greater risk.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I smell... *sniff sniff* BS.





Oblique Lynx said:


> Good for you? I never said every single child that comes from a fatherless home will be a lunatic. I said they're at greater risk.


can we not? please? thank you.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 29, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Okay I call BS on this. I was raised by a single mom and have numerous achievements I won't list here to avoid sounding like a braggart. I'm not your stereotype and honestly telling people this only accomplishes instilling learned helplessness.
> 
> And "to a lesser degree?" What kind of patriarchy is this? *facepalm*



It's not a patriarchy; men and women are different and act differently, and teach a child differently.

A conundrum for a lot of single mothers is that they have to act as the caretaker and disciplinarian.  It's difficult for one parent to be everything.  A good mother can be both, but since women have a higher rate of agreeableness it's not uncommon to see them struggle with switching back and forth between comforter to disciplinarian.

A stable home will have these traits, hopefully, balanced out by a mother and father, or at the vary least two parents.

It'd be difficult for a father in the same way, but it's particularly difficult for someone in high agreeableness.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

you know, dammit, i wanna join in now.

my dad cheated on my mom when i was 8, and with my mom in college it was pretty much just me, my older brother, and my older sister. my mom took college classes at a school about 2 hours away from our then-home and worked night shift. whenever we were at our dad's, my stepmother (the girl he cheated on my mom with) wouldn't let us out of our rooms except for meals, to go outside/to the bathroom, or unless we were leaving the house. later, she wouldn't let us visit altogether.
with the essential absence of both parents, i developed fine. i'm sure the story is the same for a lot of people, and they are fine as well. can we drop it now?


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 29, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> you know, dammit, i wanna join in now.
> 
> my dad cheated on my mom when i was 8, and with my mom in college it was pretty much just me, my older brother, and my older sister. my mom took college classes at a school about 2 hours away from our then-home and worked night shift. whenever we were at our dad's, my stepmother (the girl he cheated on my mom with) wouldn't let us out of our rooms except for meals, to go outside/to the bathroom, or unless we were leaving the house. later, she wouldn't let us visit altogether.
> with the essential absence of both parents, i developed fine. i'm sure the story is the same for a lot of people, and they are fine as well. can we drop it now?



Right, and people who smoke for most of their life end up fine as well.

For something as objectively bad for you as smoking, it has a varying range of immediate effects on people; they die of lung cancer early on, later on, or smoke their whole life without a single symptom... that is proof enough that just because "Well I _____ and I turned out fine!" argument may be true for some cases doesn't make it true for the broader scope.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Right, and people who smoke for most of their life end up fine as well.
> 
> For something as objectively bad for you as smoking, it has a varying range of immediate effects on people; they die of lung cancer early on, later on, or smoke their whole life without a single symptom... that is proof enough that just because "Well I _____ and I turned out fine!" argument may be true for some cases doesn't make it true for the broader scope.


let me get this straight.
you're saying that having an unbalanced family structure is bad for you?
that isn't the case at all.
my situation would've been a HELL of a lot worse if my dad was still part of the family.
now i do admit my closing statement was flawed, but you also can't say having an unbalanced family is generally bad, either. 
it's the broader scope of things, if you weren't already aware.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 29, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> let me get this straight.
> you're saying that having an unbalanced family structure is bad for you?
> that isn't the case at all.
> my situation would've been a HELL of a lot worse if my dad was still part of the family.
> ...



Your dad is not all dads.  There's no evidence that your situation would have been worse if you had two competent parents.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Your dad is not all dads.  There's no evidence that your situation would have been worse if you had two competent parents.


yes, there is. if a partner is cheating on you it is unhealthy to stay in said relationship, period. don't tell me "there's no evidence" when there clearly is.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 29, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> yes, there is. if a partner is cheating on you it is unhealthy to stay in said relationship, period. don't tell me "there's no evidence" when there clearly is.



Yes, I don't think anyone is arguing that an incompetent parent can bring a family down harder than an absent parent.

We are arguing that, ceteris paribus, a two parent family is more stable than one.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Yes, I don't think anyone is arguing that an incompetent parent can bring a family down harder than an absent parent.
> 
> We are arguing that, ceteris paribus, a two parent family is more stable than one.


that's not what i'm arguing at all. I'm saying that this is simply not true in all cases, as in most cases the decision for a split to occur is mainly for the sake of everyone's happiness. two parents in a toxic relationship, 2 parents that don't truly love each other, 2 parents who fight a lot, or 2 parents that don't align morally make for a less stable family unit than 1 parent who is happy and able to provide. You have to keep in mind that not all 1-parent units necessarily struggle, and not all 2-parent units are in utopia. you have to keep in mind that, no matter how bad we want things to be black and white, nothing ever is. you cannot say all "intact" families are happy with being together.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 29, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> that's not what i'm arguing at all. I'm saying that this is simply not true in all cases, as in most cases the decision for a split to occur is mainly for the sake of everyone's happiness. two parents in a toxic relationship, 2 parents that don't truly love each other, 2 parents who fight a lot, or 2 parents that don't align morally make for a less stable family unit than 1 parent who is happy and able to provide. You have to keep in mind that not all 1-parent units necessarily struggle, and not all 2-parent units are in utopia. you have to keep in mind that, no matter how bad we want things to be black and white, nothing ever is. you cannot say all "intact" families are happy with being together.



Nobody is arguing in black and white and nobody is actually saying that.

When we are arguing *ceteris paribus*, it means we are arguing considering all other factors are equal.  Meaning we aren't factoring in incompetent parenting; we are making arguments via potential, and 2 competent parents are better than 1 competent parent, especially since it takes two incomes to make as much as one did in the past.  A competent mother and competent step-father is going to make for a better family structure than one lone competent mother.

You're refuting things nobody has argued for.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Nobody is arguing in black and white and nobody is actually saying that.
> 
> When we are arguing *ceteris paribus*, it means we are arguing considering all other factors are equal.  Meaning we aren't factoring in incompetent parenting; we are making arguments via potential, and 2 competent parents are better than 1 competent parent, especially since it takes two incomes to make as much as one did in the past.  A competent mother and competent step-father is going to make for a better family structure than one lone competent mother.
> 
> You're refuting things nobody has argued for.


that's not real life, though. real life is an important factor when talking about real life, regardless of what your views are. the actual potential for 2 competent parents in a healthy relationship is quite slim. Factoring out incompetent parenting in this day and age is like factoring out x trying to solve for x. you're not gonna get the answer that is needed.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 29, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> that's not real life, though. real life is an important factor when talking about real life, regardless of what your views are. the actual potential for 2 competent parents in a healthy relationship is quite slim. Factoring out incompetent parenting in this day and age is like factoring out x trying to solve for x. you're not gonna get the answer that is needed.



We aren't solving for anything, we are stating what is already factual.

We already KNOW that having two parents is more stable than one, based on the arguments we have presented; the reason we speak in ceteris paribus is because we avoid discussions like this where it goes into the unnecessary details of the aberrations.

Personal experience doesn't account for the larger scope because you don't know if you're representing an aberration or the lesser occurrences.  That's why we make claims with ceteris paribus.

But putting together single parent households with impoverished conditions and inflation of income, that's a conclusion I stand by.  This doesn't even factor in gender differences.  This, along with Oblique's claim, has me convinced that it is detrimental to grow up without either a mother or a father.

So far, the arguments against have been either:

>Patriarchy!

>No its not.

You'll need more convincing arguments to say that single parenting isn't a factor in detrimental child development.  I would like to see Oblique's reasoning behind their claim though.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 29, 2018)

This is a strange side tangent argument. I'm with Resolution on this one.

2 competent parents is the best scenario. I feel like anything taken away from that, whether subtracting a parent or competancy from that would almost certainly be worse outside of exceptional circumstances.


----------



## LogicNuke (May 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> This is a strange side tangent argument. I'm with Resolution on this one.
> 
> 2 competent parents is the best scenario. I feel like anything taken away from that, whether subtracting a parent or competancy from that would almost certainly be worse outside of exceptional circumstances.


There are plenty of competent single parents out of there who raise well-adjusted children aren't incels. Two competent parents would be optimal to share the burden, which is what you're saying, but life doesn't work out like that, unfortunately. Additionally, maybe government support for single parents would help ease the burden.


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 1, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> We aren't solving for anything, we are stating what is already factual.
> 
> We already KNOW that having two parents is more stable than one, based on the arguments we have presented; the reason we speak in ceteris paribus is because we avoid discussions like this where it goes into the unnecessary details of the aberrations.
> 
> ...



It can be detrimental to grow up with either parent, yes. However one claim that was presented was that the mother is less important than the father - this is clearly a rather spurious claim. 

Also, I'd like to point out we are all non parents, arguing about the best parenting practices. We could maybe appreciate the slight absurdity of that.


----------



## metafang (May 1, 2018)

sometimes i wish my mom would have divorced my abusive dad. i think there could have been a lot of good came of that but difficulties in different shapes too, since they both worked but he was main breadwinner.

capitalism is the worst parent but capitalism cant work without ppl investing in white supremacy and patriarchy on the whole so yeah

happy may day


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 1, 2018)

metafang said:


> sometimes i wish my mom would have divorced my abusive dad. i think there could have been a lot of good came of that but difficulties in different shapes too, since they both worked but he was main breadwinner.
> 
> capitalism is the worst parent but capitalism cant work without ppl investing in white supremacy and patriarchy on the whole so yeah
> 
> happy may day








You people have no idea what a real patriarchy or systematic white supremacy is like.

The Romans were a patriarchy.  Capitalism is literally hindered by the very idea of patriarchy; Capitalism functions the best when the work force is based on individual competence, not segregation by gender.


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> The Romans were a patriarchy.



that's really not true Women in Rome had more freedoms than Women did in more modern eras like the 1600s


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 1, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> that's really not true Women in Rome had more freedoms than Women did in more modern eras like the 1600s


Ancient Sparta being an excellent example of this.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 1, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> that's really not true Women in Rome had more freedoms than Women did in more modern eras like the 1600s



That didn't mean the Romans weren't a patriarchy.


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Ancient Sparta being an excellent example of this.



that's Sparta 

Rome Greece and Sparta had different Women rights i guess you could say but out of all of them Rome probably had the best they just couldn't be educators as far as i'm aware


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 1, 2018)

you know, I don't think there's been one day ever in the past year that I've NOT seen DE-railed treads about sensitive topics like this in the new posts box. why?


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> you know, I don't think there's been one day ever in the past year that I've NOT seen DE-railed treads about sensitive topics like this in the new posts box. why?



because this thread has no point to begin with it was to laugh at incels


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> That didn't mean the Romans weren't a patriarchy.




well they weren't mate Women could still be Elite political influences they just did it behind closed doors


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 1, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> that's Sparta
> 
> Rome Greece and Sparta had different Women rights i guess you could say but out of all of them Rome probably had the best they just couldn't be educators as far as i'm aware



Women could not hold office positions nor vote.  They still could have influence.  It really depended on who their family is.

Men had explicitly more rights, however.  Patriarchy.


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Women could not hold office positions nor vote.  They still could have influence.  It really depended on who their family is.
> 
> Men had explicitly more rights, however.  Patriarchy.




this is a dumb thing to argue about you're screaming patriarchy about a 3000 year old Empire that birthed everything we know now Roman tactics are still used in combat and Roman architecture is still used today and we can't copy their cement concrete or road methods easily which is still better than anything we produce 

i don't care if Rome was a Patriarchy


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 1, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> because this thread has no point to begin with it was to laugh at incels


but why laugh at them? whats so funny about any of it?


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> but why laugh at them? whats so funny about any of it?



because they're nasty ass virgins who expect supermodels to throw themselves at them cause they're "nice guys"


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 1, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> this is a dumb thing to argue about you're screaming patriarchy about a 3000 year old Empire that birthed everything we know now Roman tactics are still used in combat and Roman architecture is still used today and we can't copy their cement concrete or road methods easily which is still better than anything we produce
> 
> i don't care if Rome was a Patriarchy



The whole point was to use Rome as an example of a Patriarchy.  You were the one who started arguing against it.  I was simply defending it.  Don't belittle me for defending facts.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 1, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> because they're nasty ass virgins who expect supermodels to throw themselves at them cause they're "nice guys"


I don't get what part of this isn't just downright horrible, that's more bullshit for models to put up with as if the paparazzi wasn't bad enough. and the virgins on the trend are denying themselves their short sex lives for utterly nothing but a fad.


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 1, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> You people have no idea what a real patriarchy or systematic white supremacy is like.
> 
> The Romans were a patriarchy.  Capitalism is literally hindered by the very idea of patriarchy; Capitalism functions the best when the work force is based on individual competence, not segregation by gender.



That makes completely no sense. Our country was basically founded in the notion of segregation. The white people were people, the black people were slaves. They practically build the country from the ground up - the slaves, not the white people. We're worse than ancient Egypt in that respect - they didn't use slaves much to build the pyramids, contrary to popular belief. They used contract laborers. 

And yes. We are very much a patriarchy of white males still, in this country. It is getting better, although we have a lot of backlash from white males losing the "privilege" all over the place.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 1, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> I still don't get what part of this isn't just downright horrible, that's more bullshit for models to put up with as if the paparazzi wasn't bad enough. and the virgins on the trend are denying themselves their short sex lives for utterly nothing but a fad.



You could probably ask why Holocaust jokes are funny.  Or why jokes at others expense are funny.

That's kinda how humor works.  Humor works best in situations that are horrible for someone else.


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> I still don't get what part of this isn't just downright horrible, that's more bullshit for models to put up with as if the paparazzi wasn't bad enough. and the virgins on the trend are denying themselves their short sex lives for utterly nothing but a fad.




you don't under the crux of their problem they are the reason they're not desirable but they blame everyone else for it


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 1, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> You could probably ask why Holocaust jokes are funny.  Or why jokes at others expense are funny.
> 
> That's kinda how humor works.  Humor works best in situations that are horrible for someone else.





GreenZone said:


> you don't under the crux of their problem they are the reason they're not desirable but they blame everyone else for it


there's nothing remotely funny about this thread, if it was no one would be arguing in this thread. so why is this thread here?


----------



## LogicNuke (May 1, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> You could probably ask why Holocaust jokes are funny.


I was waiting for this. Of course you had to get that jab in.



GreenZone said:


> you don't under the crux of their problem they are the reason they're not desirable but they blame everyone else for it


Real shit.


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> there's nothing remotely funny about this thread, if it was no one would be arguing in this thread. so why is this thread here?



why do pro cub threads exist brother


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 1, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> why do pro cub threads exist brother


I can't think of any logical ways answering that question would also answer my question.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> That makes completely no sense. Our country was basically founded in the notion of segregation. The white people were people, the black people were slaves. They practically build the country from the ground up - the slaves, not the white people. We're worse than ancient Egypt in that respect - they didn't use slaves much to build the pyramids, contrary to popular belief. They used contract laborers.
> 
> And yes. We are very much a patriarchy of white males still, in this country. It is getting better, although we have a lot of backlash from white males losing the "privilege" all over the place.



>The Egyptions didn't use many slaves, actually, despite popular belief...

>BUT EVERY SINGLE AMERICAN OWNED A SLAVE AND/OR WERE WHITE SUPREMECISTS!  WE'RE THE WORST!

The American Slave Trade was, in comparison to other slave trades, nothing special.  And considering slavery is still around in modern Africa, hardly the longest lasting.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 1, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> >The Egyptions didn't use many slaves, actually, despite popular belief...
> 
> >BUT EVERY SINGLE AMERICAN OWNED A SLAVE AND/OR WERE WHITE SUPREMECISTS!  WE'RE THE WORST!
> 
> The American Slave Trade was, in comparison to other slave trades, nothing special.  And considering slavery is still around in modern Africa, hardly the longest lasting.


why exactly are you arguing with a stranger on a furry forums?


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 1, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I was waiting for this. Of course you had to get that jab in.



Why are you so obsessed with me that you wait for me to post and then take time to comment about it?

I don't do the same to you.


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> >The Egyptions didn't use many slaves, actually, despite popular belief...



they had slaves but not as we think of them today they were more like those coal miners and railway workers you had in early America workers who lived in communities and spent their money by putting back into the people they were working for


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 1, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> why exactly are you arguing with a stranger on a furry forums?



Because argumentation sharpens my own argumentative skills and knowledge (provided that new information is provided with each argument).  And because I want to.  Do I really need to justify what I do on my own time?


----------



## lupi900 (May 1, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> there's nothing remotely funny about this thread, if it was no one would be arguing in this thread. so why is this thread here?



Why are you posting in threads you don't care about?. Why is it so hard to move on other threads and let this grow. Nobody cares dude, its getting pretty fucking old hearing this shit when. You & others are crying why this this forum is shitpost central.


----------



## LogicNuke (May 1, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> >The Egyptions didn't use many slaves, actually, despite popular belief...


Peasants and Slaves in Ancient Egypt. Peasants comprised as much as *eighty percent* of the Egyptian population (David 1998, pg 91).

historylink101.com: Peasants and Slaves in Ancient Egypt

That's a fuckton of slaves, bro. Also, one could argue that having _any _slaves is a bit too much, but maybe I'm an SJW.


----------



## LogicNuke (May 1, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> >BUT EVERY SINGLE AMERICAN OWNED A SLAVE AND/OR WERE WHITE SUPREMECISTS! WE'RE THE WORST!
> 
> The American Slave Trade was, in comparison to other slave trades, nothing special. And considering slavery is still around in modern Africa, hardly the longest lasting.


It was still fucked up.

_Are you seriously downplaying slavery? Fascinating._


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 1, 2018)

lupi900 said:


> Why are you posting in threads you don't care about?. Why is it so hard to move on other threads and let this grow. Nobody cares dude, its getting pretty fucking old hearing this shit when. You & others are crying why this this forum is shitpost central.


please explain the reasoning behind why you attacked me personally over a question.


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Peasants and Slaves in Ancient Egypt. Peasants comprised as much as *eighty percent* of the Egyptian population (David 1998, pg 91).
> 
> historylink101.com: Peasants and Slaves in Ancient Egypt
> 
> That's a fuckton of slaves, bro. Also, one could argue that having _any _slaves is a bit too much, but maybe I'm an SJW.



yeah but like i said they weren't slaves like how we think of today


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 1, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Peasants and Slaves in Ancient Egypt. Peasants comprised as much as *eighty percent* of the Egyptian population (David 1998, pg 91).
> 
> historylink101.com: Peasants and Slaves in Ancient Egypt
> 
> That's a fuckton of slaves, bro. Also, one could argue that having _any _slaves is a bit too much, but maybe I'm an SJW.



You should probably point that toward the person I was responding to, since I was responding sarcastically to them.


----------



## Dongding (May 1, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> There are plenty of competent single parents out of there who raise well-adjusted children aren't incels. Two competent parents would be optimal to share the burden, which is what you're saying, but life doesn't work out like that, unfortunately. Additionally, maybe government support for single parents would help ease the burden.



Yup! Hit the road with a *full* tank of gas essentially. :3


----------



## LogicNuke (May 1, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> You should probably point that toward the person I was responding to, since I was responding sarcastically to them.


Bitch, please.

You meant every word of that seriously.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 1, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> It was still fucked up.
> 
> _Are you seriously downplaying slavery? Fascinating._



I'm saying it was like any other slave trade, and there is no reason to treat it like anything special out of all the slave trades that have existed in history.  The only reason people quote that one is because "America" is in it.  But you don't see them talking about the many millions of slaves in the other trades that have built empires on their backs.

I'm not downplaying Slavery in general.  Don't insult me with Strawman Fallacies, "Logic"Nuke.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 1, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Bitch, please.
> 
> You meant every word of that seriously.



There's no way for you to know.

Please stop making more drama.


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> There's no way for you to know.
> 
> Please stop making more drama.



u r a drama


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 1, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> u r a drama



no u


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 1, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> It was still fucked up.
> 
> _Are you seriously downplaying slavery? Fascinating._


He's not downplaying slavery. He is simply saying that slavery is not unique to America, nor did it last long in America compared to other places. There are still other countries to this day that practice slavery. Why aren't you pissed off about that too? Where are the masses of you people marching in the streets demanding the ending of slavery in places it still exists? Oh wait, your too busy smashing the keyboard on forums looking for arguments with random furries.

It's easier to complain about something that no longer exists in a particular country than to try to end it in a place it still exists.


----------



## LogicNuke (May 1, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> There's no way for you to know.
> 
> Please stop making more drama.





GreenZone said:


> drama



_Drama Queen._

I couldn't resist.


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> no u



ur dad lesbian


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 1, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> ur dad lesbian



ur girlfriend gae time infinity


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> ur girlfriend gae time infinity



ur family reunion homosexual communion


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 1, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> _Drama Queen._
> 
> I couldn't resist.





GreenZone said:


> ur dad lesbian





ResolutionBlaze said:


> ur girlfriend gae time infinity


Seriously?


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Seriously?



ur family tree LGBT


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 1, 2018)

Okay just blow each other and move on, okay?


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 1, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> ur family tree LGBT


I have lost a lot of respect for you soldier.


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 1, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> >The Egyptions didn't use many slaves, actually, despite popular belief...
> 
> >BUT EVERY SINGLE AMERICAN OWNED A SLAVE AND/OR WERE WHITE SUPREMECISTS!  WE'RE THE WORST!
> 
> The American Slave Trade was, in comparison to other slave trades, nothing special.  And considering slavery is still around in modern Africa, hardly the longest lasting.



Are you downplaying slavery in America? And this still goes back to the fact that yes, America is largely a Patriarchy. Have we had a female president yet? No.


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I have lost a lot of respect for you soldier.



ur ancestors incestors


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Are you downplaying slavery in America? And this still goes back to the fact that yes, America is largely a Patriarchy. Have we had a female president yet? No.



Just because we haven't had a female president doesn't mean we are a patriarchy.

Considering we've had plenty of female Senators, Representatives, and in other governmental positions, you'd be naïve to call it a Patriarchy just because "the president is the only position that matters" apparently.  Just ignore all of the Senate and House of Representatives and sure it does look like a Patriarchy.

And I'll quote what I said to LogicNuke:



ResolutionBlaze said:


> I'm saying it was like any other slave trade, and there is no reason to treat it like anything special out of all the slave trades that have existed in history.  The only reason people quote that one is because "America" is in it.  But you don't see them talking about the many millions of slaves in the other trades that have built empires on their backs.
> 
> I'm not downplaying Slavery in general.  Don't insult me with Strawman Fallacies, "Logic"Nuke.


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Okay just blow each other and move on, okay?



ur species feces


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 1, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Just because we haven't had a female president doesn't mean we are a patriarchy.
> 
> Considering we've had plenty of female Senators, Representatives, and in other governmental positions, you'd be naïve to call it a Patriarchy just because "the president is the only position that matters" apparently.  Just ignore all of the Senate and House of Representatives and sure it does look like a Patriarchy.
> 
> And I'll quote what I said to LogicNuke:



Of course other nations have been built using slavery. This is a blindingly obvious point and it deflects from the harsh truth of America - that the land of the free, has never been all that free. We are the land of fantasy. We imagine we're the best, richest, biggest, and fastest at everything. We imagine we're the freest. Based on superior ideology. The bloc of western progress. 

Yeah? Are we?


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 1, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> ur species feces



my specie have cute woof sheath


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Of course other nations have been built using slavery. This is a blindingly obvious point and it deflects from the harsh truth of America - that the land of the free, has never been all that free. We are the land of fantasy. We imagine we're the best, richest, biggest, and fastest at everything. We imagine we're the freest. Based on superior ideology. The bloc of western progress.
> 
> Yeah? Are we?



careful even though there's literally nothing to support the saying "America is the greatest country on earth" you'll trigger everyone


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 1, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> ur species feces



ur religion smidgen


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> ur religion smidgen




no shut up ive ran out of combacks


----------



## LogicNuke (May 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> He's not downplaying slavery. He is simply saying that slavery is not unique to America, nor did it last long in America compared to other places.


Slavery is a travesty wherever and whenever it happened, obviously. I'm sorry if some of us are concerned about whitewashing history,  especially in a time where human trafficking and slavery are real things still.



Infrarednexus said:


> There are still other countries to this day that practice slavery. Why aren't you pissed off about that too? Where are the masses of you people marching in the streets demanding the ending of slavery in places it still exists? Oh wait, your too busy smashing the keyboard on forums looking for arguments with random furries.
> 
> It's easier to complain about something that no longer exists in a particular country than to try to end it in a place it still exists.


Congratulations. You actually triggered me.

I do CM work for living. Part of our currently portfolio is advising the Libyan government on the local level how break up and discourage human trafficking rings in country before they can get into the slave trade, the same kind of work being done in Somalia with AMISOM. 

You could ask GreenZone yourself, but I'm sure he's done his part for the world as well.

What are you doing? Oh wait, you're defending Blaze while he downplays slavery.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Of course other nations have been built using slavery. This is a blindingly obvious point and it deflects from the harsh truth of America - that the land of the free, has never been all that free. We are the land of fantasy. We imagine we're the best, richest, biggest, and fastest at everything. We imagine we're the freest. Based on superior ideology. The bloc of western progress.
> 
> Yeah? Are we?



Considering we are a worldwide superpower...

I mean you go around saying the "harsh truth of America" when everything you said was factless opinion.


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> You could ask GreenZone yourself, but I'm sure he's done his part for the world as well.




nah all i did was secure a child sex slave compound one time but i'm bigoted for not liking cub art


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 1, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Slavery is a travesty wherever and whenever it happened, obviously. I'm sorry if some of us are concerned about whitewashing history,  especially in a time where human trafficking and slavery are real things still.
> 
> 
> Congratulations. You actually triggered me.
> ...



I already told you I wasn't downplaying slavery.  Can you stop lying?

I said that American Slavery was nothing special amongst other slavery types.  I never said that Slavery wasn't all that bad.  Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 1, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Slavery is a travesty wherever and whenever it happened, obviously. I'm sorry if some of us are concerned about whitewashing history,  especially in a time where human trafficking and slavery are real things still.
> 
> 
> Congratulations. You actually triggered me.
> ...


He never downplayed slavery. You just made that strawman to look superior. If you had read my post more carefully instead of loosing your shit, you'd have realized that. Good for you for making some difference in the world! How about now you try not to be a dick online?


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)

ok now funs over 

@LogicNuke 
@ResolutionBlaze 
@Infrarednexus 

i can see from 1000 miles away MewTwo is going to tell everyone to knock it off


----------



## TrishaCat (May 1, 2018)




----------



## LogicNuke (May 1, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> I already told you I wasn't downplaying slavery. Can you stop lying?


Says the man before he says:


ResolutionBlaze said:


> I said that American Slavery was nothing special amongst other slavery types.



We gather here today to mourn the loss of self awareness. It will be missed.


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)

Battlechili said:


>



@SSJ3Mewtwo is this your face looking at the thread?


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 1, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Says the man before he says:
> 
> 
> We gather here today to mourn the loss of self awareness. It will be missed.



Let me speak very slowly for you:

>Slavery is BAD

>American Slavery is BAD

>African/Arabic/European/Asian Slavery is BAD

>American Slavery is not WORSE than those Slavery, but is still BAD

You process all that?


----------



## LogicNuke (May 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> He never downplayed slavery. You just made that strawman to look superior. If you had read my post more carefully instead of loosing your shit, you'd have realized that. Good for you for making some difference in the world! How about now you try not to be a dick online?


Clearly literacy is a problem for you. It must be why you struggle in college.

And Blaze is a walking, talking strawman.


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Let me speak very slowly for you:
> 
> >Slavery is BAD
> 
> ...




let me speak slowly for YOU

stop cunt you're just going to get yelled at fuck


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Clearly literacy is a problem for you. It must be why you struggle in college.
> 
> And Blaze is walking, talking strawman.



Nuke enough you just personally insulted him you'll get an infraction 


every cunt calm down


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 1, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> let me speak slowly for YOU
> 
> stop cunt you're just going to get yelled at fuck



h


----------



## LogicNuke (May 1, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> Nuke enough you just personally insulted him you'll get an infraction
> 
> 
> every cunt calm down


Alright, I'm civil.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 1, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Clearly literacy is a problem for you. It must be why you struggle in college.
> 
> And Blaze is a walking, talking strawman.


I'm actually doing fine in college and I'm looking forward to the next semester when I transfer.


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)

good now both of you dock and make up


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm actually doing fine in college and I'm looking forward to the next semester when I transfer.



hush now my sweet furry the fighting is over


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 1, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> good now both of you dock and make up



*fuck

We're furries remember.


----------



## lupi900 (May 1, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> please explain the reasoning behind why you attacked me personally over a question.



Already explained in the quoted post, but carry shifting on how I'm being hostile. I'm not the one here wanting a thread closed because moving on is too hard.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 1, 2018)

I skimmed through this dumpster fire and no thank you. I'll stick to my hotrods and chiptunes.

if you put so much value on getting sex then well... yeah.. sorry I cant comprehend your mindset at all.

The whole fucking beta thing is absurd, and frankly I saw it for years. I really do think that if you put so much value on having the chance to disappoint a women. You know only lasting 15 seconds blow your load and then pack up your clothes and giggle to yourself that you got laid.. Then go ahead.

Finding sex is not hard. Look up tinder. Its borderline whole purpose is to go out and bang your genitals together.

Getting a relationship is difficult as it requires TWO people. and that means its an effort between TWO people. You have to work with somebody else and you have to communicate and try to figure out whats best.

Its not a one way street. Until they come out with sex androids what these people Expect is never going to happen.


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I skimmed through this dumpster fire and no thank you. I'll stick to my hotrods and chiptunes.
> 
> if you put so much value on getting sex then well... yeah.. sorry I can comprehend your mindset at all.
> 
> ...




ok then supreme gentleman 




DarkoKavinsky said:


> I skimmed through this dumpster fire and no thank you. I'll stick to my hotrods and chiptunes.



yeah cool so why comment was it to tell us that you are a supreme gentleman


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 1, 2018)

Wtf happened in the thread


----------



## Katook (May 1, 2018)

Looks like the usual. Misinterpreting and putting words in people's mouths like with the slavery comment? I even read this thread and Idk how you guys ended up here, but half y'all need to stop thinking you're being attacked by comments taken out of any sort of context. 

The incel mindset is a scary one to me and kinda fits the profile of school/mass shooters.

Men definitely need to be raised differently, and if I have sons, I will do my best to make sure he avoids adopting a mindset of entitlement over others.


----------



## Katook (May 1, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> ok then supreme gentleman
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are doing nothing but escalating/attempting to escalate arguments here.
Ignore him if you think his comment was pointless


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 1, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I skimmed through this dumpster fire and no thank you. I'll stick to my hotrods and chiptunes.
> 
> if you put so much value on getting sex then well... yeah.. sorry I can comprehend your mindset at all.
> 
> ...



Tinder has actually taken a sharp turn from that.

I mean men still look for it there but a good 80% of women I find are not interested in hook ups.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 1, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> ok then supreme gentleman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are probably one of the most full of himself people I have ever heard. Seriously you're either fighting or looking for a fight.


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 1, 2018)

Wawawah


----------



## Dragoneer (May 1, 2018)

Closing this thread as it's devolved from it's original discussion and has devolved into general mud-slinging.


----------

